# Now no Boats with Motors....



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wow. You can go sailing but you can’t use a boat with a motor....

https://www.michigan.gov/coronavirus/0,9753,7-406-98810-525391--,00.html


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

WHAT???? Because exhaust fumes carry the virus? Because only powerboats carry more than one person? This is the stupidest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

This was just changed today? Followed the link and read it. But....wouldn't that shut fishing from a boat with motor down?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Part of yesterday’s new dictatorship, I mean order 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

adam bomb said:


> Part of yesterday’s new dictatorship, I mean order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Surprised no one else caught that yet....


----------



## Mike Zainea (Jan 28, 2017)

What????


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98926---,00.html

Am I able to use my motor-powered boat for recreational purposes, including fishing?
No. Under the governor’s revised “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order 2020-42, physical outdoor activity, such as kayaking, canoeing and sailing, remains permissible. However, *the use of a motorboat, jet ski or similar watercraft is not permitted* for the duration of the Executive Order, which is currently set to expire at 11:59 p.m. April 30. Prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft is reflected in the governor’s Frequently Asked Questions document that explains and interprets Executive Order 2020-42.

The DNR has received many reports about heavy use of boat launches across the state and the subsequent congregation of people at these launches in violation of social distancing requirements, and in a manner that threatens public health. In addition, people who use motorized watercraft typically need to procure secondary services for their craft, such as parts and gasoline, that could unnecessarily increase contact with others and spread disease. The hope is that the prohibition on the use of motorized watercraft will reduce the movement of, and contact among, people with the intent of slowing the spread of the coronavirus.

Please recreate locally and responsibly. Long distance travel is prohibited unless it is for a purpose considered critical under the governor’s “Stay Home, Stay Safe” Executive Order.

(Updated April 10, 2020)


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Woah... that’s a bit of a game changer! 

The clarification does make sense though based on the new language in the EO from yesterday.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmmm anyone out today fishing? Crap windy day but..maybe they could chime in to see what's going on at the ramps.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Row Row Row Your Boat. 

How does the rest of that song go. Due to my old age I can not remember the rest.

There will be a run on oar locks to put on motor boats. Better get yours now. 

YOu will have to put the motor out of the water if you are going to Row Row Row your boat or you are not going to Row very far before you get too worn out to Row.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I was just at Bear Creek this A.M. and two guys in a small john boat came up stream from the big man with a motor. This whole thing is getting just a little dumber by the minute.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

so does this mean private lakes that say no motorized boats, but do allow electric motor, r now a no,no


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

IS AN ELECTRIC TROLLING MOTOR CONSIDERED A MOTORIZED BOAT? I have a 12’ flat bottom that I take out for perch. It’s 2 miles out to my spot. No way I’m rowing it.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

what a stupid n unfair move on the gov's part, so if your unable to row a boat, ur s### outa luck, it would of been better to enforce the law, if your not from the same household. no boating,,,,, n give law breakers a BIG ticket


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can blame all of the Covidiots who have ignored all of the previous orders not to meet up with people they haven't been isolating with for this. Period. As with most things, a few (morons) ruined it for all. Be sure to thank them, when you speak to someone you know who ignored the previous orders.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just the govenoresses way of shutting down fishing with out saying she is shutting it down.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I guess I'm an idiot I feel a lot safer going fishing with a friend than I do when I have to go to work and stop at a gas station or when I have to go to the grocery store for my family are when I have to go get fuel for my pellet stove. I feel quite safe when fishing on the river with a friend or on a lake with a friend so thanks for calling me and idiot good luck getting through all this it's funny how many people judge enough how we see the true character of so many when the crisis situations hit. O fyi. Headed fishing


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a conspiracy to keep us at home so they can come take our guns./S


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

No sir, we do not keep any guns here. Didn’t you see my “gun free zone” sign on the door?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

jrv said:


> IS AN ELECTRIC TROLLING MOTOR CONSIDERED A MOTORIZED BOAT? I have a 12’ flat bottom that I take out for perch. It’s 2 miles out to my spot. No way I’m rowing it.


Yes


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

reelnsteel said:


> So does this mean the steelhead on the big rivers will be able to spawn without being harassed this spring ?


Does it matter? It is my understanding the Big Man is mostly dependent on stocking.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

reelnsteel said:


> So does this mean the steelhead on the big rivers will be able to spawn without being harassed this spring ?


 more then likely,,,,,,,,,, i'm thinking of taking up golfing, my buddy said I mite be able to use a cart at his private club, if I show them my handicap permit, but the permit is no good on his private lake, for a electric motor,,,,


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Trout King said:


> Does it matter? It is my understanding the Big Man is mostly dependent on stocking.


Just like the town of wellston is dependent on the fisherman


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Brien maeder said:


> Just like the town of wellston is dependent on the fisherman


I sure feel bad for them. Missed out on a lot of business right in the heart of the run.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FLORAVE (Sep 8, 2017)

MickL said:


> Row, row, row your boat
> gently down the stream.
> Merrily merrily, merrily, merrily
> life is but a dream.
> ...


Sorry for this sad situation. However, there's another version of this song:

Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream...
My outboard quit, it's a piece of sh*t, I'm just about ready to scream...

Comes from experience


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

riverbob said:


> i'm thinking of taking up golfing,


Heard from a reputable source that those ponds across the road and just downstream from you on that really pretty course have some awful nice fish swimming in them. Get yourself a pocket fisherman for your bag.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

TK81 said:


> Heard from a reputable source that those ponds across the road and just downstream from you on that really pretty course have some awful nice fish swimming in them. Get yourself a pocket fisherman for your bag.


 DAM loose lips.ya the pocket fishermen is a good tool, but those fish taste like s### the only thing 11+ gills n 16+" perch r good for, is the wall. n mine r full. no room


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

riverbob said:


> DAM loose lips.ya the pocket fishermen is a good tool, but those fish taste like s### the only thing 11+ gills n 16+" perch r good for, is the wall. n mine r full. no room


Send them my way, I'll eat em.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Send them my way, I'll eat em.


 The fish or the walls


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

riverbob said:


> The fish or the walls


The fish! I love a big perch fillet. The simcoe giants are delicious and nutritious!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> The fish! I love a big perch fillet. The simcoe giants are delicious and nutritious!


 I agree,,, but like I said, the fish out of "wall pond lake" r not very palettable


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> All I gotta say is witless is gonna be a one term Governor


I thought a couple yrs ago she was to be a NO TERM gov?? What happened.

The potheads all came out to vote for pot, against Trump and for Whitmer. I suspect many of them wont ever be back until they die and keep voting, therafter.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I don’t vote Democ(rat) and my point was this freak out moment from our governor is the reason a woman should never be elected to a high office or the presidency. All these emotions could spell disaster in a conflict.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

go ahead and cancel the stay at home order and let all of the detroit guys come up there for trout opener and spread it around UP NORTH and see what you think of that.....

We are pretty fortunate in Mkg County to only have 150 cases......I'm being a good boy and not heading north until the ban is lifted and maybe not even for Memorial Day. All it takes is one to start an outbreak anywhere.....and the infected person may not even know they have it...ever.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro they haven’t stopped coming from downstate. Take a look at red bridge. Full of cars with hikers everywhere. Restricting people’s lives isn’t the solution. More people recover than die


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I think I saw that a landscaper in Muskegon county got a ticket for WORKING!!!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

As new info emerges we should be adjusting our approach accordingly. unfortunately that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

BMARKS said:


> As new info emerges we should be adjusting our approach accordingly. unfortunately that does not seem to be the case.


I think it's going to happen soon. Not till after May 1st unfortunately, but soon after that.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

MoJoRisin' said:


> go ahead and cancel the stay at home order and let all of the detroit guys come up there for trout opener and spread it around UP NORTH and see what you think of that.....
> 
> We are pretty fortunate in Mkg County to only have 150 cases......I'm being a good boy and not heading north until the ban is lifted and maybe not even for Memorial Day. All it takes is one to start an outbreak anywhere.....and the infected person may not even know they have it...ever.


The virus will be waiting for you when the ban is lifted. There is no cure! Just stay in your house and maybe in a year or two there might be some kind of vaccine. But then again, there may be another new virus waiting for you...good luck to you.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Mankind has ALWAYS been under attack from these diseases. That will never change. There will be many in the future that are far worse than this one, and many that will not be as bad.


----------

